# Finally got water in the 72!



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Well, I finally got all of my equipment in yesterday. So I setup the 72 gallon bowfront. I still have to get some more liverock. Anyone know of a good place to get some for cheap? Thanks!

View attachment 70478
View attachment 70479
View attachment 70480
View attachment 70481
View attachment 70482


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

very very nice. the bowfront tanks are so attractive looking. i know some people get cheap rock off of ebay. i got mine off of reefermadness.us.


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

thats one nice tank you got there hahah that dog is wondering around haha its all good tho aight nice tank brah keep us updated


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

that looks sweet man, keep up the good work


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

ebay for really cheap nice looking fiji rocks. The tampa bay rocks that someone here got looks very nice. It comes pack with live things but it is very expensive.


----------



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

Cool, I can picture how the tank is going to be. It's like wide TV Screen.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm considering buying some of the E-bay Fiji rock myself when I get my reef going... sure beats the hell out of $8./lb at the LFS...

Awesome tank!!

keep up the good work!


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

thats a badass setup


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

Bowfront tanks are really nice looking, especially when reefed.

I don't know who is the cheapest, but these are good sources:

Premium Aquatics

Tmpa Bay Saltwater


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice i miss my 72 gal. It was exactly like yours. I really like the design of the aga tanks with the megaflow. Very quiet, But watch out for fish jumping in the overflow its a pita to get them out..


----------

